# Minolta AF 100mm F2.8 macro for Sony Alpha?



## simonnoergaard (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi - and sorry for another newbie question.

Does anybody know whether Minolta AF 100mm F2.8 macro is a true 1:1 macro, and if it fits Sony Alpha?

Regards


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, all Minolta Maxxum 100mm macros are 1:1

Sony Alpha bodies use the Minolta A-mount


----------

